# Firmware: EOS-1D X Version 2.0.7



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 29, 2015)

```
<p><strong>Firmware Version 2.0.7 incorporates the following functional improvements and fixes.</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Improves the AF controllability when shooting in Live View mode with a wide-angle lens (fixed focal length or zoom).</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which, when shooting long exposures (several minutes), vertical lines appear on the right edge of captured images (still photos).</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the Auto Exposure Bracketing (AEB) may not perform as intended when in continuous shooting mode and where the shutter speed is longer than 1 second.</li>
<li>Improves the reliability of the control mechanism for the Picture Style Auto setting.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the electronic level indicator does not work correctly.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which, when using the “Save and read camera settings” function, the color space data that is selected in “Custom shooting mode (C1-C3)” is not saved. *1</li>
<li>Corrects some incorrect indications on the “English” and “Russian” menu screens.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_1d_x?WT.mc_id=C126149#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download firmware 2.0.7 at Canon USA</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 29, 2015)

Interesting, thanks. Is good to know Canon are still working on improving what is already an amazing camera.

I do wonder whether I have seen the electronic level issue as there have been times when I could have sworn what the camera was saying is straight, wasn't.

Anyone downloaded it yet?


----------



## sanj (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Canon for this. But it took you approx 3 years to figure out these issues? Really?


----------



## Northstar (Jan 29, 2015)

Yawn...I'll pass.


----------



## RGF (Jan 29, 2015)

Was hoping that they would add multiple my menu screens similar to 7D M2.

I would find that valuable.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2015)

Northstar said:


> Yawn...I'll pass.



+1


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 29, 2015)

RGF said:


> Was hoping that they would add multiple my menu screens similar to 7D M2.
> 
> I would find that valuable.


+1


----------



## gsealy (Jan 29, 2015)

This is one heck of a camera even if the price is dropping and a new 50+ MP camera is on the horizon. It's good that Canon continues to support their cameras. I will probably buy one of these in the future.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 29, 2015)

Has anyone figured out what this does?
_
Improves the AF controllability when shooting in Live View mode with a wide-angle lens (fixed focal length or zoom)._


----------



## rush (Jan 29, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> I do wonder whether I have seen the electronic level issue as there have been times when I could have sworn what the camera was saying is straight, wasn't.



I noticed that, too.

OK, 2.0.7 installed, my cam works


----------



## Viggo (Jan 29, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Has anyone figured out what this does?
> _
> Improves the AF controllability when shooting in Live View mode with a wide-angle lens (fixed focal length or zoom)._



I'm curious also, wonder if the 2470 classifies as a "wide angle" lens? 

Installed and working at least.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 29, 2015)

Viggo said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone figured out what this does?
> ...


I'm hoping it fixes the issue that happens when you scroll to the edges of the LV AF area (which isn't the edge of the screen) and the cursor/zoomed view snaps back to the center. Hopefully it will just stop now, and won't surprise me by jumping back to center making me scroll all over again. Or better yet, maybe it will go to the edges of the screen and stop there.


----------



## skycolt (Jan 29, 2015)

I think the update means a new UWA is coming. It's generally for that lens instead of existing ones


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 29, 2015)

skycolt said:


> I think the update means a new UWA is coming. It's generally for that lens instead of existing ones


That's a definite possibility given the rumored 14-24 f/4L.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 29, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> skycolt said:
> 
> 
> > I think the update means a new UWA is coming. It's generally for that lens instead of existing ones
> ...



BLASPHEMY!! It's 11-24! ;D ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Has anyone figured out what this does?
> _
> Improves the AF controllability when shooting in Live View mode with a wide-angle lens (fixed focal length or zoom)._



I'm hoping it will enable live view autofocus on my TS-E 17L...


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 29, 2015)

Viggo said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > skycolt said:
> ...


                 
Wow, I really haven't been sleeping much lately! I must have crossed over the the dark side (black telephotos and backwards rings) for a moment.

Please forgive me :-[


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone figured out what this does?
> ...


I heard that it will do that for the TS-E lenses (can't wait to try it), but Canon intentionally disabled AF for Zeiss lenses with this firmware


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Typical Canon... :


----------



## canonvoir (Jan 30, 2015)

Installed both. Why wouldn't i? Everything seems as it should be.


----------



## andrewmarich (Jan 30, 2015)

What about the 1DC? When are we likely to see these updates? Or do these problems not occur on the 1DC?


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 30, 2015)

andrewmarich said:


> What about the 1DC? When are we likely to see these updates? Or do these problems not occur on the 1DC?



If you need to have the firmware updated on your 1DC, all you have to do is ship the camera to Canon and they'll take care of it.


----------



## andrewmarich (Jan 30, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> andrewmarich said:
> 
> 
> > What about the 1DC? When are we likely to see these updates? Or do these problems not occur on the 1DC?
> ...



I understand that process, my 1DC is up to date with the latest firmware (1.3.5). I am asking why there haven't been updates to the 1DC since May 2014 where there have been several for the 1DX in this time and their stills functionality is almost identical.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 3, 2015)

Did anyone decide to update? Any problems/surprises?


----------



## Viggo (Feb 4, 2015)

R1-7D said:


> Did anyone decide to update? Any problems/surprises?



I updated, I found the level to be more precise, but not much else. I think I'm only imagining it that the phase AF is even more accurate now, but that maybe because I no longer use the 50 Art :


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 4, 2015)

I have also updated but not put it through a major workout since, just messed around with it.

It all seems to work as it should though, and I do hope that the level is better than before, there were times in the past when I had to take a few shots of something purely because the level was saying things were straight, when they quite clearly weren't. It's quite funny how we, or at least I in this case, can question our own judgement when we believe something to be wrong but technology is saying it's right!!


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 4, 2015)

RGF said:


> Was hoping that they would add multiple my menu screens similar to 7D M2.
> 
> I would find that valuable.



+1


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 6, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


I finally got around to updating my 1D X & 5DIII last night and I'm very happy to report that it *does* fix this really annoying issue! I'll be a much happier LV camper now ;D


----------

